
The Man Behind ‘Solarized,’ the Most Important Color Scheme in Computer History - subnaught
http://observer.com/2015/02/meet-the-man-behind-solarized-the-most-important-color-scheme-in-computer-history/
======
wtbob
Interesting article. I really like Solarized for the longest time, but these
days I prefer Zenburn; it's less harsh on the eyes, although certainly not
pretty to look at.

